

Is there a cloud based version of emacs? - rubing

I'm looking for a cloud based emacs editor that i can access from X or terminal window.  I don't really want to use google docs, since I heard google was evil.
======
shimon
1\. get a shell account somewhere

2\. use ssh + screen

~~~
olefoo
I would suggest dtach instead of screen. There is much less conflict between
key bindings for emacs and dtach, whereas with screen I was always forgetting
which program would get Ctrl-a and being continually surprised.

~~~
hernan7
You can use the "-e" option of screen to change ctrl-a to something else. My
usual invocation of screen looks something like:

screen -e '^Oo' -S mysession

Disclosure: I use vi.

